# Black corridor - horror/thriller (live string recording added)



## Casey Edwards (Jun 19, 2012)

This is my attempt at combining both pre-recorded aleatoric elements with my own live v.i. aleatoric playing and trying to make it my own. I hope you guys can dig it. It has a small motif taken from the opening bass line but it's more sonority based than melodically. (Score to come)

*SAMPLES ONLY*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F50237311&secret_url=false[/flash]

_*EDIT*_

SCORE: http://caseyedwardsmusic.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Black-Corridor-Full-Score.pdf (FULL SCORE HERE)

_*EDIT#2* _

I had a live string recording session and re-mixed the track with the live strings. I hope you guys can enjoy it.

*LIVE STRINGS*
[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F62823537&secret_url=false&player_type=waveform&theme_color=000000&color=000000&comments_color=000000&color=000000[/flash]


----------



## jleckie (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Black Corridor - Horror/Thriller*

Henry Manfredini would be proud.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Black Corridor - Horror/Thriller*

Hey guys, I added a score for your viewing pleasure. Lots of fun aleatoric nonsense. Still some missing percussion, but that will be fixed by tomorrow. Enjoy!


----------



## jleckie (Jun 22, 2012)

The Day the Earth Stood Trill. Luvin it man.


----------



## TGV (Jun 22, 2012)

There is just one part that doesn't work (the strings at 0:39), but for the rest it's thrilling stuff!


----------



## jleckie (Jun 22, 2012)

You mean 'trilling'.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Black Corridor - Horror/Thriller - ALEATORIC SCORE ADDED*



jleckie @ Fri Jun 22 said:


> The Day the Earth Stood Trill. Luvin it man.



Hey man, I think you're getting the wrong piece. The piece I posted is called "Black Corridor". "The Day the Earth Stood Trill" is an older piece from about a year or so ago. I do have a score for that too. 

http://caseyedwardsmusic.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/The-Day-The-Earth-Stood-Trill-Score.pdf (The Day the Earth Stood Trill - Score)



TGV @ Fri Jun 22 said:


> There is just one part that doesn't work (the strings at 0:39), but for the rest it's thrilling stuff!



That was my biggest beef with the mockup too. It's really hard to make believable aleatoric passages with just regular patches. I have faith enough in my inner instincts to believe it would work live though. 

Thanks for listening guys.


----------



## dadek (Jun 22, 2012)

well done casey.
the title on page one of the "Black Corridor" score reads: "The Day the Earth Stood Trill". [open the pdf.]


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jun 22, 2012)

dadek @ Fri Jun 22 said:


> well done casey.
> the title on page one of the "Black Corridor" score reads: "The Day the Earth Stood Trill". [open the pdf.]



facepalm....haha. I'll upload a fixed version later guys. Thanks for the catch. It's just the secondary title pages...


----------



## jleckie (Jun 22, 2012)

0k. I wandered where the trills were. But I liked the title!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jun 24, 2012)

jleckie @ Fri Jun 22 said:


> 0k. I wandered where the trills were. But I liked the title!



Thanks man. If you wander over to my soundcloud page you can easily find the music to match it. Thanks again for listening and commenting guys.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 9, 2012)

I had a live string recording session and re-mixed the track with the live strings. I hope you guys can enjoy it.

*LIVE STRINGS*
[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F62823537&secret_url=false&player_type=waveform&theme_color=000000&color=000000&comments_color=000000&color=000000[/flash]


----------



## jleckie (Oct 9, 2012)

That was very enjoyable. What a joy to see the past greats living on in such a young composers mind.

Tell us how you had the great opportunity to have live musicians. Who were they, where, etc?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 10, 2012)

jleckie @ Wed Oct 10 said:


> That was very enjoyable. What a joy to see the past greats living on in such a young composers mind.
> 
> Tell us how you had the great opportunity to have live musicians. Who were they, where, etc?



This session was a runner up award for the iSessions contest ran by Pete Whitfield and judged by Richard Mitchell and Ian Livingstone. This was not the piece I entered, but it's the one I wanted to hear recorded live. Aleatoric/Atonal music doesn't usually pass off well on samples, and I wanted to display that aggressive side of my writing. The session was held in the UK and ran by Pete Whitfield. I don't know the section sizes or anything like that, but I did use a few post-tricks to fatten it up a bit where possible. All I can say is that I am very grateful for the opportunity!


----------



## TGV (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats on winning, and what a cool piece to choose. I had commented on the section around 0:39, but it sounds a lot stronger in the live-strings version. Ah, the power of real instruments...


----------



## Ear Tonic Music (Oct 10, 2012)

Very cool piece!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for listening guys!

@TGV - Dude, no kidding! That's why I chose this piece in particular. I just felt so limited with samples for this kind of music.


----------



## jleckie (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for elaborating Casey. 

The difference between the sampled version and the live is worlds apart. The detail and texture are wonderful in the live. Were you able to be present during the recording? I would guess not unfortunately? OR were you able to give direction remotley?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 11, 2012)

jleckie @ Wed Oct 10 said:


> Thanks for elaborating Casey.
> 
> The difference between the sampled version and the live is worlds apart. The detail and texture are wonderful in the live. Were you able to be present during the recording? I would guess not unfortunately? OR were you able to give direction remotley?



I wasn't able to be present or give direction, but we did discuss a few details over email and the score I gave him isn't the one posted. I gave him a strings only score with explicit details (not much different from the one posted if any at all). After having your music played over the years by live players, you begin to learn how much is too little or too much to put into a score or part. I still have tons to learn, but the goal is to have the best look for sight-reading and as few questions from players as to not slow down the session. (This isn't to insinuate you don't know this already, I'm just merely stating)

Thanks again for the interest and listening guys!


----------



## Justus (Oct 11, 2012)

Very well done, Casey!


----------



## christianhowes (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounding great! Rhythmically driving and exciting throughout; that col legno/pizz passage towards the end is an especially get-under-your-skin touch, very savvy writing!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! o-[][]-o


----------

